# Advice



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

I haven't really decided on a style yet but I do know that I love using Gouache. I'm trying to use different colors and detail but I'm not getting what I want. I could sure use some tips.


----------



## VeganPete (3 mo ago)

Looks good to me - when you say "I'm not getting what I want".... what are you trying to achieve?
Maybe add a thin (subtle) gradient wash to the background - green at the bottom, fading up into cyan - but that's just my personal preference.
Other than that, just keep going - keep looking at art and nature for inspiration, then blast as many pieces out as you can each week and you'll automatically start achieving the things you love.
I'm mainly digital now but I use this site as inspiration for general styles and techniques...https://www.art-prints-on-demand.com/a/artists-painters/


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

VeganPete said:


> Looks good to me - when you say "I'm not getting what I want".... what are you trying to achieve?
> Maybe add a thin (subtle) gradient wash to the background - green at the bottom, fading up into cyan - but that's just my personal preference.
> Other than that, just keep going - keep looking at art and nature for inspiration, then blast as many pieces out as you can each week and you'll automatically start achieving the things you love.
> I'm mainly digital now but I use this site as inspiration for general styles and techniques...https://www.art-prints-on-demand.com/a/artists-painters/


Thanks for the reply. With regard to what I want, I'm not sure. For some reason I feel like I'm missing something but I think I'm being to critical of myself. 

It’s funny that you mention a background wash, because that is what I did yesterday and I liked it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

I guess it might be just me, through "un-artist" eyes, the drooping petals just seem out of place with the ones that show the full face. If they are a known variety, I would google for photos of them and see what you are missing.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I guess it might be just me, through "un-artist" eyes, the drooping petals just seem out of place with the ones that show the full face. If they are a known variety, I would google for photos of them and see what you are missing.


They are two different types as they originate from two different of stems


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

yes, I know - but, in my mind, they just don't go together.
as I noted: through my "un-artist" eyes. I think it may be that only the "front half" of the drooping flower is showing. There aren't any petals on the back half showing. Something like this example.


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

You could also always try outlining the flowers with a fineliner or black pen, if you’re looking for detail or to make it stand out from the white of the page.

Or maybe you just need a nice border? So since you have pink flowers, you would stick your work on a pink page to act as a complimentary frame.


----------

